# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขาย PATEK 5712R ROSEGOLD ของใหม่ 1.39 ล้านบาท

## YAESU SHOP

ขาย PATEK 5712R ROSEGOLD ของใหม่ 1.39 ล้านบาท

ติดต่อ 087 - 717 - 8417 (ดรีม) ค่ะ

 หากต้องการเทรด กรุณาบอกรุ่น ปี ราคาและซีรี่ย์ บอกรายละเอียดมาด้วยค่ะเพื่อง่ายต่อการตัดสินใจ

 รับเทรด / PP / ROLEX / PAM

----------


## YAESU SHOP

ขาย PATEK 5712R ROSEGOLD ของใหม่ 1.39 ล้านบาท

 ติดต่อ 087 - 717 - 8417 (ดรีม) ค่ะ

 หากต้องการเทรด กรุณาบอกรุ่น ปี ราคาและซีรี่ย์ บอกรายละเอียดมาด้วยค่ะเพื่อง่ายต่อการตัดสินใจ

 รับเทรด / PP / ROLEX / PAM

----------


## YAESU SHOP

ติดต่อ 087 - 717 - 8417 (ดรีม) ค่ะ

 หากต้องการเทรด กรุณาบอกรุ่น ปี ราคาและซีรี่ย์ บอกรายละเอียดมาด้วยค่ะเพื่อง่ายต่อการตัดสินใจ

 รับเทรด / PP / ROLEX / PAM

----------

